# Memory Card Formatting



## PoolSharkT3i

So I just bought a Canon T3i and I'm wondering the best memory card to get for it. I would also like to know if I should format it before usage. And also is there any maintenance involved with a memory card? I'm a noob at all this so all help is appreciated thanks!


----------



## DorkSterr

Any Sandisk will perform beyond expectations. And regardless your camera will format any SD card.


----------



## iresq

Congrats in your purchase. I like sandisk. Transcend is also good. Get at least a class 6. If your going to do video, class 10. 

I've always just put them in and used without issue but nothing wrong with having the camera format.

Sent from my ......


----------



## iresq

Oh, and no maintenance.

Sent from my .....


----------



## albert123

PoolSharkT3i said:


> So I just bought a Canon T3i and I'm wondering the best memory card to get for it. I would also like to know if I should format it before usage. And also is there any maintenance involved with a memory card? I'm a noob at all this so all help is appreciated thanks!



If you use your camera and memory card discreetly then you would not need any format. Make sure that you do not format the memory card outside the camera, otherwise the card would get corrupt. When you start using the card, you should make sure that the card does not get corrupt or damaged, otherwise the data would become inaccessible or lost. In such a situation you would have to use third party memory card recovery software.


----------



## CanonEOS

PoolSharkT3i said:


> So I just bought a Canon T3i and I'm wondering the best memory card to get for it. I would also like to know if I should format it before usage. And also is there any maintenance involved with a memory card? I'm a noob at all this so all help is appreciated thanks!



IMO the Transcend 16GB class 10 is a nice card i use this for video and photos on the 60D if you like to do the same then this card is for you, but if you want another brand name card get a sandisk.


----------



## mrelsewhere

Question: I bought a Transcend 32GB class 10 Card for my brother. Should I try it in my 60D before it gift it? (He'll be using the card in his GoPro HD Hero video camera.) Or would that format the card?


----------



## Tony S

No need to try out the card, it might actually cause problems when he would go to use it since there would be left over info on it from your camera... unless of course he formatted it for his GoPro first.

As a rule, after I've downloaded images to my computer instead of deleting the images on my card I always use the in camera formatting. It's the first thing I do when I put the card back in the camera, and if I've used my extra cards they get formatted before going in the case. Doing this makes sure that all available space is there for new files, it does not damage or wear out the card to do this.


----------



## bratkinson

Actually, the best thing is to format a new (or used) memory card in the camera itself.  The possibility exists that the manufacturer of the card did not format it, or formatted it slightly differently than the camera 'expects' it to be, etc.  It's likely, too, that each camera manufacturer has some proprietary differences in formatting cards.  As are result, if using a card in different cameras, it should be formatted by the 'new' (to it) camera.  While formatting on your computer would usually work, again, minor differences might cause unexpected results in your camera...such as only partially usable, partially readable, etc.  I had just such a difference between my older Windows XP computer and a Canon 30D after formatting the card on my computer.   

I always copy the images from the card directly to my computer, and immediately make another copy onto a USB thumb drive as a backup.  As there is usually some time between shoots, I don't re-format the card until I've completed all post-processing for that shoot.  Then, and only then, will I format the card in the camera, erasing all images.  And yes, for all practical purposes, the images ARE gone once formatted, although recovery software can get most, maybe all, back.  But that's a very shaky proposition and should only be used as a last resort.

I also have multiple memory cards.  That way, if I have to go do another shoot before finishing with the 1st one, I pop in a different memory card.


----------



## thomas30

PoolSharkT3i said:


> So I just bought a Canon T3i and I'm wondering the best memory card to get for it. I would also like to know if I should format it before usage. And also is there any maintenance involved with a memory card? I'm a noob at all this so all help is appreciated thanks!



Yes first format it by connecting it to your computer through card reader then format it again in your canonT3i before use. One more friendly tip for you: Always use one memory card for one camera only. It will keep your memory card healthy.


----------



## KmH

Well it's been 2.25 years since:








 Originally Posted by *PoolSharkT3i* 


_So I just bought a Canon T3i and I'm wondering the best memory card to get for it. I would also like to know if I should format it before usage. And also is there any maintenance involved with a memory card? I'm a noob at all this so all help is appreciated thanks!_

The thread was likely dug up by a spammer that was banned before thomas30 replied.


----------



## KmH

thomas30 said:


> One more friendly tip for you: Always use one memory card for one camera only. It will keep your memory card healthy.


How does it keep your card healthy?

I switched cards between cameras all the time and never had a problem.
I formatted the cards in the camera each time I inserted a card, so the FAT was always updated by the device the card was being used in.


----------

